
17 years of government contracts on BigQuery - anton_tarasenko
https://github.com/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/master/notebooks/contracts_intro.ipynb
======
georgewfraser
BigQuery has two unusual technical features that make it uniquely suited to
hosting public data like this:

1\. It has a separate "storage tier" and "compute tier", so we can all run
queries against the same dataset at the same time.

2\. The "compute tier" is 100% shared, so I can use BigQuery even if I just
want to run a few queries.

I hope we'll see more projects like this. Having public data available in SQL
is a great thing. SQL is easy enough that a lot of people can figure it out,
but powerful enough to do real work.

~~~
vgt
Right on!

Check out this as well: [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-
data/](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bigquery/wiki/datasets](https://www.reddit.com/r/bigquery/wiki/datasets)

~~~
manigandham
Do you have an email you can share? I'm at manigandham @ gmail.

We're looking to move to GCP and love what's there so far but need some help
from the startup side.

~~~
vgt
tweet at me @thetinot

------
skram
A lot of this data can also be browsed by mere mortals at [http://openbeta-
contracts-explorer.usaspending.gov/](http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/) . More information is available at
[https://openbeta.usaspending.gov/](https://openbeta.usaspending.gov/) too.

~~~
wslh
I checked but is there any reason why the totals are pretty low? for example
looking for Microsoft I found a total of 33M [http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/A...](http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/All%20Years/explore/0/vendorname_standardized/MICROSOFT/0/maj_agency_cat_standardized)

~~~
skram
Probably because of the way government contracting works with (value added)
resellers. One such is "Carahsoft" (see [http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/A...](http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/All%20Years/explore/0/vendorname_standardized/CARAHSOFT+TECHNOLOGY/0/maj_agency_cat_standardized)).
If you dig into the details of the transactions you'll see that many are for
technology companies' software and services. One example link that includes
Salesforce, HP, VMWare, Symantec, etc.: [http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/A...](http://openbeta-contracts-
explorer.usaspending.gov/#!/year/All%20Years/explore/0-/vendorname_standardized/CARAHSOFT+TECHNOLOGY/0-/maj_agency_cat_standardized/4700:+GENERAL+SERVICES+ADMINISTRATION/0-/fundingrequestingagencyid_standardized/4750:+OFFICE+OF+THE+CHIEF+INFORMATION+OFFICER/0-barChart/productorservicecode/7030:+ADP+SOFTWARE/1/productorservicecode)

~~~
bennylope
And for those companies providing services (i.e. people doing work, rather
than just SaaS) there's a lot of subcontracting that doesn't show up in this
data.

------
fhoffa
Thanks for sharing Anton!

Fixing the link for mobile: (GitHub doesn't render the link)

\-
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/m...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/master/notebooks/contracts_intro.ipynb)

Some quick charts with DataStudio ([https://medium.com/@hoffa/showing-off-the-
new-free-google-an...](https://medium.com/@hoffa/showing-off-the-new-free-
google-analytics-data-studio-with-reddit-aprils-gilded-comments-for-
ebe965dbbb15)):

[http://i.imgur.com/ZHOkrN2.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZHOkrN2.png)

------
amelius
Is there an open source equivalent of the software-part of BigQuery?

~~~
michaelwsherman
I'm a bit late here, but maybe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Drill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Drill)
?

